# Rabbit flicking back legs when hopping!



## TJB00 (Mar 8, 2020)

My bunny ALWAYS flicks his back legs at me when he sees me, even if I don’t speak or smooth him. It’s just as soon as I see him. He hops away and flicks his back legs at me but it doesn’t seem like a binky. 
I’ve heard it means he’s angry or irked but he’s done it ever since I got him. I just don’t understand why he does it. He has plenty of toys, hay, paper and food but he still always seems to mad. He doesn’t bother with me when I approach him, he sometimes runs away but I can stroke him sometimes.


----------



## bunnygeek (Jul 24, 2018)

Flicking of the back paws is the equivalent of a rabbit flipping you a finger haha! Some rabbits are just rude like that. I get it if I dare groom them, or feed them the wrong food, or am standing in a spot they don't deem suitable for humans right now.


----------



## Raji (Apr 16, 2020)

Lol it kinda means piss off or you’ve irritated them in some way. I wouldn’t worry too much.
Rabbits can get do it one minute and then be fine the next


----------

